# 90 days (warehouse)



## Gracey98 (May 18, 2022)

Does the warehouse have certain rules about how many sick time days you call off for? Will a person be fired once they hit their 90 days for calling off about 9-10 times?It seems like all our new hires call in sick a lot in our department.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 19, 2022)

welcome!
@Hal please assist.


----------



## Hal (May 19, 2022)

Depends on what they're calling out for and how close to their 90 days they are.

If they're out for COVID, bereavement, injury or any other reason probably not. Also if they're at day 80 and call out through day 90 not a whole lot that can be done. 

Also if your OMs are missing the ball on documented conversations. Anytime someone misses on something in the performance factors there needs to be a documented conversation in workday. Usually a minimum of three in a short period of time is a CA/term.

The problem with reliability sometimes is someone calls out one weekend, the next weekend the OM has the conversation, then the TM calls out the entire next weekend, that's 3 whole weeks that have gone by and depending on how close to their 90 they are, suddenly you can't term them and now it's a CA instead.

Super frustrating I know. But unless you know why they're calling out (which as a TM you aren't gonna get the whole story because legally we can't tell you), you kinda just need to grin and bear it.


----------



## DC Diva (May 21, 2022)

Gracey98 said:


> Does the warehouse have certain rules about how many sick time days you call off for? Will a person be fired once they hit their 90 days for calling off about 9-10 times?It seems like all our new hires call in sick a lot in our department.


You’re kidding, right?   10 call offs in 90 days puts you on track for missing over 30 days a year.  30 days!  Yeah, I’d want you on my team, knowing I’d be carrying your workload and mine more often than not.


----------

